# Jacobsen Greens King IV Triplex



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok guys. Need some advice. Got a guy willing to sell me a 2004 Jacobsen Greens King IV Plus riding greensmower. It has just over 1000 hours on it. All cutting head motors were replaced less than a year ago. It has been serviced by a Golf Course Sup. for the time that the seller has had it (4 years). He let me cut some of his yard with it to try it out and it started right up and it cut awesome. He wants $3500 for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Sweet, sounds like a great price for the amount of hours!! I just bought a Toro triplex 3150 and had 1500hrs and was a little over twice that price and I felt like it was a fair price. Only thing to consider is they only cut so high 1" is usually max height of cut and your yard needs to be pretty level and smooth for a good cut.... if you fine with both of those and don't mind the maintenance I would say its a good deal.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Max height on this is actually .438 inches. Guy currently has it at .375 (3/8)


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That is an awesome looking machine!~ A large step up from your 17" Mclane! :lol:

The price vs condition seems very good after looking around on ebay and other auction sites!

How much does it cost your school to maintain the Greens King they use on the baseball field?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Keeping it under 0.438" for a whole season will be a big commitment, but you already know that.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Keeping it under 0.438" for a whole season will be a big commitment, but you already know that.


Intersesting on Jakes max HOC, I just assumed they would go very low to 1" - wonder if they have bigger optional rollers for the cutting heads??

On the same token mowing a decent sized yard at any height with a 17" then going to a riding triples mowing 50- 60" mower may cancel each other out.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Well actually, I do have a 20" mclane, but still it would be a huge step up.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mowed with it today. He's letting me try it for a week. Scalp marks are from mowing with rotary earlier because McLane is on the Fritz.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice. How much area are you working with?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet it's a time saver :thumbup:


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Very nice. How much area are you working with?


16-17K front and back combined.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Coach8 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. How much area are you working with?
> ...


Oh yeah, then you need a triplex. :nod:


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I've just been doing front with 20" mclane. Back with rotary. It takes close to 2 hours to do the front with the mclane. 1.5 if I really bust it. Front is about 10,500.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I bet it's a time saver :thumbup:


Yes sir!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

We need to see some video of this bad boy Jacobsen GKIV in action!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Did you ever end up purchasing the mower? I ask because I just found a greens king like that close to me.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

@coreystooks I did not. I had some unexpected bills come up at the time and i just couldn't justify the cost with those considerations.


----------

